# FR: Tout au long du parcours scolaire



## Ladyfio

"In de gang door het onderwijs" spelen bepaalde factoren....

Klinkt het deel tussen aanhalingstekens vreemd in de oren?


----------



## Kayla321

Ja. 
Ik denk dat het al iets duidelijker wordt als je zegt: "Tijdens de gang...". Maar ook dat vind ik niet heel voordehandliggend.


----------



## Suehil

Wat wil je eigenlijk zeggen, Ladyfio?  In het Frans, als dat makkelijker gaat ...


----------



## Frank06

Ladyfio said:


> "In de gang door het onderwijs" spelen bepaalde factoren....
> Klinkt het deel tussen aanhalingstekens vreemd in de oren?


Bedoel je 'doorgaans'?
Doorgaans spelen in het onderwijs...

Ladyfio, kan je naast het Franse equivalent (zoals Sue al aangaf) ook een volledige Nederlandse zin geven. Dan kunnen wij hier veel gemakkelijker helpen.


----------



## Ladyfio

Misschien klinkt het beter als ik gewoonweg zeg: Tijdens het parcours in het onderwijs spelen...? Maar ik ben daar zelf niet van overtuigd...
 (Tout au long du parcours scolaire plusieurs facteurs peuvent influencer les...)


----------



## Joannes

bijvoorbeeld,

Gedurende het onderwijstraject...
Tijdens (het doorlopen van) het onderwijstraject...
Over de (volledige) duur van het onderwijstraject...

...kunnen verschillende factoren X beïnvloeden.


----------



## Chimel

Ik denk dat _dorheen heel (de/het)... _de beste vertaling van _tout au long_ is.

Ik heb net de zin gelezen: "Doorheen heel de geschiedenis...", wat in het Frans "Tout au long de l'histoire" is.

Dus hier: Doorheen heel het onderwijstraject?


----------



## Kayla321

_Doorheen heel het traject_ kan misschien(!) in het Vlaams, maar in NL wordt _doorheen _nooit op die manier gebruikt. _Parcours _klinkt mij meer als een hindernisbaan in de oren. (Waar het onderwijs soms wel iets van wegheeft, maar dat is niet wat je bedoelt. ) 

Ik zou kiezen voor de opties die Joannes noemt, of anders _Gedurende het hele/volledige onderwijstraject_...


----------



## Chimel

Kayla321 said:


> _Doorheen heel het traject_ kan misschien(!) in het Vlaams, maar in NL wordt _doorheen _nooit op die manier gebruikt.


Ook niet in "Doorheen heel de geschiedenis"? Ik heb dit nochtans gelezen in een studie van de KU Leuven.


----------



## Peterdg

Mijn VD (geen recente, ik geef het toe) zegt inderdaad dat "doorheen", in deze betekenis, Belgisch is. (wat natuurlijk geen enkel bezwaar is)

Wat betredt "parcours": kan in België in deze context ook perfect gebruikt worden als synoniem van _traject. (_zoals Chimel heeft voorgesteld).


----------



## Funambule

Mogelijk past ook 'schoolcarrière' (gedurende de gehele schoolcarrière).  Dit woord wordt tamelijk veel gebruikt. Of 'schoolloopbaan'. 'Onderwijstraject' is een beetje ambtenarentaal maar zou kunnen passen.




Funamb.


----------



## Funambule

In het Nederlands wordt dit 'De hele geschiedenis door', dacht ik.


----------

